# Member's Profile "Title"



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2012)

The forum software assigns a title to each member based on number of posts.  cook, executive chef, etc.  

Members used to have the ability to put in custom titles but I cannot find that function anymore.  My title was changed by someone with access to my profile and I'd like to change it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The forum software assigns a title to each member based on number of posts.  cook, executive chef, etc.
> 
> Members used to have the ability to put in custom titles but I cannot find that function anymore.  My title was changed by someone with access to my profile and I'd like to change it.




What do you want it changed back to, Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm curious why it was taken away?  Please change it to Certified Pretend Chef


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2012)

No idea, must be part of the upgrades happening.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 26, 2012)

test ... i want to see what i am ...


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 31, 2012)

So.... The website/software assigns the title itself based on the number of posts correct???? Wanted to make sure I read it correctly


----------



## Janet H (Aug 31, 2012)

Lovex4 said:


> So.... The website/software assigns the title itself based on the number of posts correct???? Wanted to make sure I read it correctly



Yes. Correct.


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 31, 2012)

Janet H said:
			
		

> Yes. Correct.



Ok thanks...fairly new to this


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 31, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'm curious why it was taken away?  Please change it to Certified Pretend Chef



I've been an administrator on some forum sites where sometimes maverick moderators would change user titles for specific members just for fun. (Besides technical work administrators are often called to duty to restrain playful moderators.) Another fun moderator plaything is the word filter, where when a member posts one word it is changed into another word when the post is displayed. That's the thing that turns **** into ****. (I just typed asterisks. You can use your imagination.)

I've found it interesting on some sites where members can customize their titles. Just like signatures there are rules, and "administrator" and "moderator" are always automatically off limits.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 31, 2012)

Lovex4 said:


> So.... The website/software assigns the title itself based on the number of posts correct???? Wanted to make sure I read it correctly



Some sites have contests and raffles to change member titles as the reward, or to award the privilege to have a larger avatar image. I don't know if DC has that.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmmm....custom titles.....who knew?  

.40


----------



## msmofet (Aug 31, 2012)

So I *CAN'T* change my title myself?


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 31, 2012)

msmofet said:


> So I *CAN'T* change my title myself?



Bribing moderators with food might help!  I"m fond of Oatmeal cookies.....

.40


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 31, 2012)

forty_caliber said:
			
		

> Bribing moderators with food might help!  I"m fond of Oatmeal cookies.....
> 
> .40



I like rhubarb...good caviar works too... 

I would vote for anything that describes your fabulous food pics, MsM!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 31, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Bribing moderators with food might help! I"m fond of Oatmeal cookies.....
> 
> .40


 So am I!! LOL With cinnamon and raisins in them.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 1, 2012)

msmofet said:


> So I *CAN'T* change my title myself?



No, but we have run contests on occasion.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 1, 2012)

Let's run a contest to pick MsMofet's title. The winner gets to pick her title.  

Who knows? Maybe she'll win...


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Let's run a contest to pick MsMofet's title. The winner gets to pick her title.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe she'll win...


* YIKES*!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 2, 2012)

Just kidding Mofet.


----------

